# Genxxl Site



## liftshit0409 (Dec 10, 2010)

Does anyone know when genxxl's site will be back up and running?


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't know but be patient please. There's been hundreds of these threads. I'm sure when they're back up, the reps will post it. Good luck bro.


----------



## lineman661 (Dec 11, 2010)

Gen x ur killing me


----------



## jay83 (Dec 11, 2010)

they confirmed payment with me like 2 days before the crash i really hope i don't get screwed out pf my money


----------



## jay83 (Dec 11, 2010)

all i ever herd was that they had the best customer service they should be answering everyones questions i don't care how many times they herd the same one were talking about a lot of money here


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 11, 2010)

jay83 said:


> all i ever herd was that they had the best customer service *they should be answering everyones questions i don't care how many times they herd the same one were talking about a lot of money here*


 They have answered that same question repeatedly to the point it got old.  If your that conserned about it, scroll through the threads and look for the answer instead of being lazy and asking it again and again


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2010)

GenX is no longer on outlaw muscle and there was a major bust that may have effected GenX.

More information on the Cyprus bust -Israeli named | Anthony Roberts


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2010)

Worldwide raids taking place? GenXXL and Axio involved? | Anthony Roberts


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2010)

Anthony Roberts sent me a message today and confirmed Axio was busted.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 11, 2010)

i wonder up to what date they sent out orders, if they had sent any at all in the recent past?


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 11, 2010)

Genx was taken off being a sponsor on this forum within the last few minutes. Now i'm really freaking the fuck out.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 11, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Genx was taken off being a sponsor on this forum within the last few minutes. Now i'm really freaking the fuck out.


read two posts above yours


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah, this is fucking great. . .


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 11, 2010)

dollarbill said:


> read two posts above yours



I know I saw which is why I'm freaking out.


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

so i wonder why those mother fuckers sat here all week blowing smoke up our asses about server problems and shit?


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 11, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> so i wonder why those mother fuckers sat here all week blowing smoke up our asses about server problems and shit?



I dunno man. Pisses me off too.

Does this mean we should be worried? There's nothing in the news here in the US about steroid bust.... A least not yet.


----------



## Silver Back (Dec 11, 2010)

Be safe what you say/do here bros!!!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 11, 2010)

Haha wow I guess I got some good karma going on or something because I was planning on dropping a lot of money on them either last week or this one.


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

OfficerFarva said:


> Haha wow I guess I got some good karma going on or something because I was planning on dropping a lot of money on them either last week or this one.


 
that makes up for your cat fucking up your bed bro. lol.

i can't believe i'm joking at a time like this., i just lost alot of money. this is bullshit. . .


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never bought any genx gear, but if someone did should they be worried?


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 11, 2010)

No they shredded the info once you received.


----------



## cutright (Dec 11, 2010)

What about the stuff you didn't receive yet? I think they want the suppliers though not the buyers..we can only hope


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

i wonder if you can get your money back from alertpay.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah you can, I had problems with a order before (non-steroids related) and got my money back no problem. If that doesn't work, call your CC and say you never got anything.


----------



## Hudson Hawk (Dec 11, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I dunno man. Pisses me off too.
> 
> Does this mean we should be worried? There's nothing in the news here in the US about steroid bust.... A least not yet.



I know I'm a newbie, but for what its worth there's no news of a bust this side of the pond either.

I'm pissed too bro, ordered a ton of stuff last Sunday...no early xmas presents for me


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 11, 2010)

i hope alerpay gives me my money back


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 11, 2010)

You guys still may get your stuff, but I'd be extra careful when taking delivery. Also, if you word your alertpay correctly and/or know how to do a dispute, you will get your money back. (9 times out of 10)


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 11, 2010)

Fuckin shit I'm out 1200 now. One thought on the matter of server issues.....this ain't a legit business so I'm sure setting up a server that can't be monitored ain't easy and maybe they were tipped off about the bust hence their email about moving the lab. Y'all just chill if they been busted it'll be all over google by mon.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 11, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Y'all just chill if they been busted it'll be all over google by mon.



Can you not read? Check post #9.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2010)

Anthony Roberts will have another blog on the Axio bust today.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 11, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Worldwide raids taking place? GenXXL and Axio involved? | Anthony Roberts


 WOW thats heavy,, Heavy!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 11, 2010)

Just tell the feds how you pay for shit and they will find ya...THINK GUY"S DON"T PANIC THATS WHEN YOU START TO FUCK UP. just a thought


----------



## juiceman8 (Dec 11, 2010)

should buyers be worried?


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Dec 11, 2010)

+1  its all but confirmed that they have been busted, if you google it there are several articles reporting it!


----------



## lineman661 (Dec 11, 2010)

Fuc!!! Any suggestions another site? Genx was good to me!!!


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 11, 2010)

juiceman8 said:


> should buyers be worried?



Send all gears to me for your safety!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 11, 2010)

lineman661 said:


> Fuc!!! Any suggestions another site? Genx was good to me!!!



Guys....these are the types of posts that get your ass in trouble.  Why would you openly state that you have done business with them?  Don't you think LE can track down your IP address??  Use some common sense guys and be careful about what you say....more so now than before.  This could be a start to a HUGE mess that could very well involve most big UGLs.



/V


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> Just tell the feds how you pay for shit and they will find ya...THINK GUY"S DON"T PANIC THATS WHEN YOU START TO FUCK UP. just a thought


 
what are you talking about, man?


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

so i'm wondering, if they busted these "guys", is it safe to use any of the other "guys" that openly advertise on this site as well as MANY others sites? 

it seems to me like when this bullshit started to go down, all the other sponsors started running specials & dropping prices. hmmm, i wonder if it's to collect as much revenue as possible before they go down too. i mean, it's inevitablem right? i wonder if genX knew this was fixing to happento them, so they ran the 40% off "special" to get their numbers up right before the end. that's why i lost all my fucking money. i never even considered ordering online, but genX ran the big special and so many people came out of nowhere to say how great they were, so i placed my 1st (FIRST) order EVER and less than 24hrs. later, the fucking site is gone, my money is gone, etc. it seems suspect at best.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 11, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Can you not read? Check post #9.


 chill nacho im out 1200 bucks and my attitude is still better than yours. im just sayin if this is a huge international operation there will more sources than a rinky dink newspaper from fuckin Cyprus.


----------



## juiceman8 (Dec 11, 2010)

apparently they are busted and apparently their servers are down..no clue whats going on but something should be said soon


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 11, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> chill nacho im out 1200 bucks and my attitude is still better than yours. im just sayin if this is a huge international operation there will more sources than a rinky dink newspaper from fuckin Cyprus.



my thoughts exactly


----------



## superman7676 (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah i sent a lot of money through western union and didnt put in my mtcn! but they still managed to take my money through my name! no confirmation or anything! wonder if they still would have sent it


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 11, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Guys....these are the types of posts that get your ass in trouble.  Why would you openly state that you have done business with them?  Don't you think LE can track down your IP address??  Use some common sense guys and be careful about what you say....more so now than before.  This could be a start to a HUGE mess that could very well involve most big UGLs.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 11, 2010)

Damn yall are getting stupid in here. Think before you post. Those people are watching.


----------



## juiceman8 (Dec 11, 2010)

wonder when something will be said?


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 11, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> my thoughts exactly


 check out victorz06 newest thread post he got some big info. shits hit the fan boys gonna be a skrawny broke ass new year but hell shit happens in the game


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 11, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> my thoughts exactly


 check out victorz06 newest thread post he got some big info. shits hit the fan boys gonna be a skrawny broke ass new year but hell shit happens in the game


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 11, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Anthony Roberts will have another blog on the Axio bust today.



Wow! A blog, the best reliable news sources huh?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 11, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> what are you talking about, man?


 well I mean everyone post how when where and why when  ordering payment ect.. less is more. if in doubt get a mod of ask a question to heavy


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 11, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> Wow! A blog, the best reliable news sources huh?



AR has always been on top of everything.  A blog might not be the most accurate sources of information, but I would certainly take AR's word for it....especially because some of this info was also in the press.

And for those of you complaining about not getting your order from them, I suggest you wake up and concern yourselves with the bigger picture.  Some of you are openly posting where your order might be and that you are conducting business with them.  Not only is that foolish, but you are giving out information that WILL HELP GET YOU IN TROUBLE.  

Don't you think LE is watching this board?  We all know they do.  Do you think that perhaps they might jot down your IP address, and possibly come to your home with a search warrant?  $1200 could be "intent to distribute"....depends on how they want to put it or how it was packaged.  Just use some common sense.  Shit happens, if you lose some money....ok, that sucks, but it could be a whole lot worst.  

USE YOUR HEADS OR LOSE YOUR HEADS!


/V


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 11, 2010)

THere can be only one


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 11, 2010)

I am the Light and the Way!


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

OfficerFarva said:


> I am the Light and the Way!


 
who told you that, the oracle? lol.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 11, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> AR has always been on top of everything.  A blog might not be the most accurate sources of information, but I would certainly take AR's word for it....especially because some of this info was also in the press.
> 
> And for those of you complaining about not getting your order from them, I suggest you wake up and concern yourselves with the bigger picture.  Some of you are openly posting where your order might be and that you are conducting business with them.  Not only is that foolish, but you are giving out information that WILL HELP GET YOU IN TROUBLE.
> 
> ...



Part of the risk in involving yourself in activities like this is that, yes you might lose your money. V is right. Look at the bigger picture here. If it were me, and I am by far a rich man, I would count my blessings and move on. $1,200 is a lot of money to me but if you were using it to buy gear then it's disposable income meaning you didn't need it to buy groceries or rent. I think everyone needs to chill out, lay low and let this die down. In the meantime, buy some super dmz or something to hold you over lol.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 11, 2010)

JUST AN FYI TO EVERYONE..

Anthony Roberts is a reputed LIAR and THIEF in the AAS  community.. he is so untrustworthy that I wouldn't believe him if he handed me a twenty dollar bill and told me it was a Twenty dollar bill...

Once again.. just another man's opinion of another man... all perfectly fine to give..


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 11, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> JUST AN FYI TO EVERYONE..
> 
> Anthony Roberts is a reputed LIAR and THIEF in the AAS  community.. he is so untrustworthy that I wouldn't believe him if he handed me a twenty dollar bill and told me it was a Twenty dollar bill...
> 
> Once again.. just another man's opinion of another man... all perfectly fine to give..



I agree with you to a certain point in relation to anabolic science and what have you.  

But, this is different...it's news/current affairs.  

You have to look at him like a press that is simply doing some journalism.  Nothing more....it's your call to believe it or not.  He's not out giving advice right now as to how to run your cycles.  I don't agree with much of what he's written, but there is some truth to writings.


/V


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2010)

Referencing open sources........ANY company that post openly on these boards will eventually go down. I have seen it for years and it will continue to happen. I was even against open sources when it started here because I knew what it could lead to. Best thing is not post anything that could get you in trouble.


----------



## Twlink7 (Dec 11, 2010)

Can a customer get into trouble buying on line when the company was busted and the product already delivered?


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 11, 2010)

Twlink7 said:


> Can a customer get into trouble buying on line when the company was busted and the product already delivered?



Yes.


----------



## Twlink7 (Dec 11, 2010)

And how would this occur?  By where the product was sent?


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 11, 2010)

There's a ton of topics on this. Search.


----------



## faller (Dec 11, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> JUST AN FYI TO EVERYONE..
> 
> Anthony Roberts is a reputed LIAR and THIEF in the AAS  community.. he is so untrustworthy that I wouldn't believe him if he handed me a twenty dollar bill and told me it was a Twenty dollar bill...
> 
> Once again.. just another man's opinion of another man... all perfectly fine to give..



Especially when you consider that he's had a hate on for GennXX going back years.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 11, 2010)

faller said:


> Especially when you consider that he's had a hate on for GennXX going back years.



If this is true he must be orgasming with the news.


----------



## floridaboy07 (Dec 11, 2010)

Genxxl was my only source.. where are we going to get good quality gear now?


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 11, 2010)

floridaboy07 said:


> Genxxl was my only source.. where are we going to get good quality gear now?


 
You can buy your vasaline at walmart !


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 12, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> You can buy your vasaline at walmart !



Is that how you got so big?


----------



## realitybites (Dec 12, 2010)

So are Naps and others going to be ok in the light of recent events or is it just a question of time. Don't know where to order from if this could happen at any time.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> Is that how you got so big?




Dude.. the guy is JOKE !! Shouldn't even be using AAS!!.. should be taking advice from me and hitting a GODDAMN TREADMILL !!.. Bodyfat has to be close to 20%... EASY !!


----------



## TooOld (Dec 12, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Guys....these are the types of posts that get your ass in trouble.  Why would you openly state that you have done business with them?  Don't you think LE can track down your IP address??  Use some common sense guys and be careful about what you say....more so now than before.  This could be a start to a HUGE mess that could very well involve most big UGLs.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Yup. 

In stead on bitching on forums we should be writing letters to legislators telling them to stop wasting taxpayers money on busting use of performance enhancing substances.


----------



## faller (Dec 12, 2010)

TooOld said:


> In stead on bitching on forums we should be writing letters to legislators telling them to stop wasting taxpayers money on busting use of performance enhancing substances.



Exactly!


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

You know.. we might have something here.. if we had every member of EVERY Internet AAS forum write said letter.. we're talking MILLIONS of letters here.. they'd have to address the issue.. i mean.. they couldn't ignore it.. well sure they could.. but.. we wouldn't just send ONE letter.. keep sending them.. ONE or TWO a week.. defending our stand and how we think shit should be... Amendment 1 of The Constitution States "THE RIGHT TO FREE SPEACH"

I myself prefer the 2nd AMENDMENT.. but umm this doesn't apply here.. haha..

i dunno... i think it's worth a try.... but trying to get everyone coordinated enough to pull off such a feat is impossible.. but.. hey it is WORTH A TRY ... isn't it?!

I mean ISN'T IT !?!?!


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 12, 2010)

^^^ might backfire.  Such letters might implicate the author(s) and start more of a witch hunt.

If the shit gets bad enough I'll just cruise on my TRT.  After all I have a disease until congress declares complete war on testosterone I should be safe.


----------



## deloatwork (Dec 12, 2010)

getting smaller by the day, sent money wu on the 8th leave it to the feds to ruin my perfect body, go after the F'in crack dealers first please!


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> You know.. we might have something here.. if we had every member of EVERY Internet AAS forum write said letter.. we're talking MILLIONS of letters here.. they'd have to address the issue.. i mean.. they couldn't ignore it.. well sure they could.. but.. we wouldn't just send ONE letter.. keep sending them.. ONE or TWO a week.. defending our stand and how we think shit should be... Amendment 1 of The Constitution States "THE RIGHT TO FREE SPEACH"
> 
> I myself prefer the 2nd AMENDMENT.. but umm this doesn't apply here.. haha..
> 
> ...


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 12, 2010)

Lots of unhappy campers in ironmag town these days. 
Everybody was so much more entertaining last week. 
Tis the season to be jorry. Fa ra ra ra ra.  Rara ra ra


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

Yah, i didn't think it would actually work.. I was kinda just saying.. 

Yep.. I am very blessed to have a doctor that slams me every week with 200mgs of CYP.. so if every single internet source went down.. i'd still have a steady flow of testosterone rocking through my body..


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

Work IN Progress said:


> Tis the season to be jorry. Fa ra ra ra ra. Rara ra ra


----------



## G3 (Dec 12, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Yah, i didn't think it would actually work.. I was kinda just saying..
> 
> Yep.. I am very blessed to have a doctor that slams me every week with 200mgs of CYP.. so if every single internet source went down.. i'd still have a steady flow of testosterone rocking through my body..


 

One of the reasons Texas is such a kick ass state. Wonder if you could get this on the liberal East Coast??


----------



## ZECH (Dec 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>



LOL, I think I am thinking the same as you.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 12, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Dude.. the guy is JOKE !! Shouldn't even be using AAS!!.. should be taking advice from me and hitting a GODDAMN TREADMILL !!.. Bodyfat has to be close to 20%... EASY !!



LOL  I didn't see his real picture but now even more so I believe he injected himself with Vaseline.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 12, 2010)

TooOld said:


> Yup.
> 
> In stead on bitching on forums we should be writing letters to legislators telling them to stop wasting taxpayers money on busting use of performance enhancing substances.




We should, but they probably don't care.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 12, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> We should, but they probably don't care.




You're right....but if we came up with a million bucks and hired a lobbyist firm those crooked greedy bastards would suddenly listen.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Pimpin said:


> You're right....but if we came up with a million bucks and hired a lobbyist firm those crooked greedy bastards would suddenly listen.



I don't know why they care what people do with their lives anyways, I mean if you want to stick a pineapple in your ass, it might hurt you but its your fucking asshole, they have no business in it. What if you want to go skydiving, who would stop you? Same with gear, you want to inject your self then its your body. Now if you sell it to kids then we start are having issues but making it illegal for everyone is just ridiculous.


----------



## floridaboy07 (Dec 12, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> You can buy your vasaline at walmart !



lol thanks bud.. im pretty stocked up in that department..


----------



## faller (Dec 12, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> I don't know why they care what people do with their lives anyways, I mean if you want to stick a pineapple in your ass, it might hurt you but its your fucking asshole, they have no business in it. What if you want to go skydiving, who would stop you? Same with gear, you want to inject your self then its your body. Now if you sell it to kids then we start are having issues but making it illegal for everyone is just ridiculous.



Its all about $$$$. Big pharma is the driving force, its why smoking is still legal, waaaay too much money involved.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 12, 2010)

faller said:


> Its all about $$$$. Big pharma is the driving force, its why smoking is still legal, waaaay too much money involved.



That's true but even with money it would be hard, it would cost extra money because there is an double standard for steroids. Ignorant people don't understand how gear works.


----------



## chevyman (Dec 12, 2010)

G3 said:


> One of the reasons Texas is such a kick ass state. Wonder if you could get this on the liberal East Coast??


 yes you can. I too am on trt and at 250mg a week.  It isn't cheap though.


----------



## Phetamine (Dec 12, 2010)

Axio Labs bust update | Anthony Roberts


----------



## TooOld (Dec 12, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> We should, but they probably don't care.



They don't care because they are ignorant and assuming. Even Obama acknowledges the fact chasing AAS use is a waste of money. It's stupid fucktards like Biden and his follows who need to get the message.


----------



## buck longhorn (Dec 12, 2010)

Feel a little better after reading the AR update...


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 12, 2010)

buck longhorn said:


> Feel a little better after reading the AR update...



the link didnt work for me.... what do they say in the update?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 12, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> the link didnt work for me.... what do they say in the update?




Basically since this has happened before, chances are GenX is down but not permanently out.


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 12, 2010)

ok. yeah i just read it. the link finally worked lol. but there is still worry because ppl who made orders right before dont know if they are gonna get deliverd


----------



## Anabolik (Dec 12, 2010)

My payment was "paid" but never saw if it had been shipped 2 days before the bust.  I wonder if my package got shipped?  It sucks because its my first time ordering internationally..  I don't think i'll ever be doing that again..


----------



## archtype (Dec 12, 2010)

jay83 said:


> they confirmed payment with me like 2 days before the crash i really hope i don't get screwed out pf my money


 

They are G2G... don't worry; they will come through


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 12, 2010)

archtype said:


> They are G2G... don't worry; they will come through




we will wait and see...


----------



## Anabolik (Dec 12, 2010)

jay83 said:


> they confirmed payment with me like 2 days before the crash i really hope i don't get screwed out pf my money


 
Same with me bro, i'm hoping I get the package! it sucks because now there is nobody to ask.


----------



## ZamaMan (Dec 12, 2010)

Some of you guys are dense man!  Take it to PMs not out in public.


----------



## faller (Dec 12, 2010)

Just read the blog....... Anyone else find it a bit out of character for him??


----------



## Anabolik (Dec 12, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Yes.


 

I'll have to keep that in mind if anything comes to my door, lol.


----------



## faller (Dec 12, 2010)

Anabolik said:


> I'll have to keep that in mind if anything comes to my door, lol.



Why?? 

You've already thrown caution to the wind here i seriously doubt you'll keep anything in mind when that doorbell rings....

Seriously guys, you make it sooooo easy for LE.. No wander there's a bust every couple years...


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 12, 2010)

lol...might as well post up your mailing address in this thread...

hope those  interesting blends come back...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2010)

faller said:


> Just read the blog....... Anyone else find it a bit out of character for him??


 Only if you have a bias to begin with. 

Anthony has left out some details to protect his source but in our phone conversation yesterday he filled me in and his info looks to be pretty rock solid. I seriously hope that GenX comes back but I personally would be a bit concerned dealing with them.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

Nevermind.. I am done saying what I have to say.. GO READ THE RECENT ANTHONY ROBERTS Thing.. I am not 100% certain that that is the whole truth.. nothing but the truth.. so help me God.. but it makes an iota of sense.

GENXXL no matter WHAT will be back.. and everyone will be G2G when they are back up and running.. That's my personal belief.. being a customer for over 8 years I have seen this HAPPEN before and they always bounce back.. and I am not even saying THAT IT WAS GENX that went down.. I have a speculation that it was AX. But.. that doesn't mean it's GENX. There are many certified suppliers of AXIO.. MANY !! 

So keep the faith guys.. GENXXL will be back and SO won't their kick ass prods IMO.. those prods made me the MONSTER I am today.. them and GP's new line !! UGL's shouldn't cost friggen a buck fifty plus a vial like some of the sources out there.. and that's what makes GENX and NAPS the top dogs!! Cuz they know what their customers want.. they know how much to charge for quality prods.. and their service is unsurpassed..

SO HURRY UP GENX COME BACK !! I NEED TO KEEP GROW-GROW-GROWING !!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2010)

I love how all the GenX reps are telling us not to worry...LOL!

We are "hibernating" while the cops examine our server records and pretend to be us so we can entrap buyers.

Not saying that this is happening but it has crossed my mind.


----------



## faller (Dec 12, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Only if you have a bias to begin with.
> 
> .



No bias, i just know his writeing style....


----------



## Crank (Dec 12, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Nevermind.. I am done saying what I have to say.. GO READ THE RECENT ANTHONY ROBERTS Thing.. I am not 100% certain that that is the whole truth.. nothing but the truth.. so help me God.. but it makes an iota of sense.
> 
> GENXXL no matter WHAT will be back.. and everyone will be G2G when they are back up and running.. That's my personal belief.. being a customer for over 8 years I have seen this HAPPEN before and they always bounce back.. and I am not even saying THAT IT WAS GENX that went down.. I have a speculation that it was AX. But.. that doesn't mean it's GENX. There are many certified suppliers of AXIO.. MANY !!
> 
> ...





BUMP!!!

maybe time to go OLD SCHOOL and get a chem set lol 

at least you know its not made in a toilet


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 12, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I love how all the GenX reps are telling us not to worry...LOL!
> 
> We are "hibernating" while the cops examine our server records and pretend to be us so we can entrap buyers.
> 
> Not saying that this is happening but it has crossed my mind.




Speaking of conspiracy theories....what's to say the raid didn't take place just before the "40% off sale" ?   

After all, only one Mickey Mouse local paper is covering this story.

Just saying.....


----------



## pancho (Dec 12, 2010)

when in doubt just shut your mouth this guy is right on the money


----------



## Crank (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Pimpin said:


> Speaking of conspiracy theories....what's to say the raid didn't take place just before the "40% off sale" ?
> 
> After all, only one Mickey Mouse local paper is covering this story.
> 
> Just saying.....




LMAO! i was wondering that too! its like they knew they were gonna have problems and tried dishing out all their stock lol... 

i couldnt help but think that too. 

possibility?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 12, 2010)

Crank said:


> LMAO! i was wondering that too! its like they knew they were gonna have problems and tried dishing out all their stock lol...
> 
> i couldnt help but think that too.
> 
> possibility?




That or this _conspiracy_ _theory_:  Raided, the fuzz took over and created a 40% sale as bait.   



The local yocal paper only thing is what's throwing me for a loop.


----------



## Crank (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Pimpin said:


> That or this _conspiracy_ _theory_:  Raided, the fuzz took over and created a 40% sale as bait.
> 
> 
> 
> The local yocal paper only thing is what's throwing me for a loop.




ok... now you are making me paranoid! that would SUCK! good thing they are on the other side of the world.....  that may be a big enuff buffer lol


----------



## TMan13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I would post the link i found today. But it seems i have to have 20 or more posts to do so. Anyway, found a thread on musclechemistry with an update from "livingsteel" and other genx reps and here is some of the link.
musclechemistry-discussion/54393-genxxlgears-servers

Im sure everyone can figure out how to find it.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 12, 2010)

TMan13 said:


> I would post the link i found today. But it seems i have to have 20 or more posts to do so. Anyway, found a thread on musclechemistry with an update from "livingsteel" and other genx reps and here is some of the link.
> musclechemistry-discussion/54393-genxxlgears-servers
> 
> Im sure everyone can figure out how to find it.



i believe that thread has been removed recently, but that i can confirm that it was posted a couple hours ago


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 12, 2010)

TMan13 said:


> I would post the link i found today. But it seems i have to have 20 or more posts to do so. Anyway, found a thread on musclechemistry with an update from "livingsteel" and other genx reps and here is some of the link.
> musclechemistry-discussion/54393-genxxlgears-servers
> 
> Im sure everyone can figure out how to find it.


 

You are way behind the ball and very confused.


----------



## Crank (Dec 12, 2010)

i read that link. thanks bro

my only thing is this.... WHY do they all just have blind faith in their genx rep lol. NO ONE brought up all the articles about the bust and asked DW. so if you in that forum you should ask!

this site seems to have smarter people. veterans. i likey


----------



## superted (Dec 12, 2010)

Crank said:


> i read that link. thanks bro
> 
> my only thing is this.... WHY do they all just have blind faith in their genx rep lol. NO ONE brought up all the articles about the bust and asked DW. so if you in that forum you should ask!
> 
> this site seems to have smarter people. veterans. i likey



It has been deleted but both LS and Irish posted in that and as recently as 2 hours ago 

I'll add one thing that I am 100% positive of feds did not take over site and pose as gen x create 40% sale to entrap guys, I am sure of this don't want to go into details but didn't happen. 

Everyone needs to do whatever they feel necessary but I personally find this hysteria really bad for the forums and all who participate in this sport. You are all just attracting attention to the issue and endangering both yourselves and others. 

All threads on this subject should be deleted and a mod should put out a statement that no further discussion is to take place until the facts are written in stone this is all incredibly bad and so counter productive if LE watching and you know they r they must be rejoicing that a couple of busts in Cyprus and possibly taking down a web site has caused this mass hysteria 

These threads have done more damage than any bust could ever have done, congrats


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 12, 2010)

i still have faith that things will come around....i don't know when or how or even if the name will stay the same, but i have faith.....


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 12, 2010)

Its funny watching everybody freak out.  All that testosterone must be makin MOFOs paranoid over nothing.  
If you cant handle the reprecussions of what you have done then dont do it.  You all knew the risks.


----------

